# Penn reels



## riverrat717

Any one have any experience with them? Specifically the BattleII (5 bearings) or Conflict (7 bearings) in 4000 size. Looking to replace my old Pflueger Trion, and like how durable they seem. I'm well aware they are a salt water reel, but I like the metal body instead of plastic/carbon/fairydust, new reels are made from.


----------



## jojo

I'm also looking for a reliable heavy duty spinning reel and was considering the Battle II as well. Interested in the responses.


----------



## Butthead

This is a little late buuuut.....
I use both the Battle II (1000 & 2500) and Conflicts (2500 & 4000) in the Chesapeake Bay for stripers, puppy drum, and blues. 
They've worked well for me and I don't have any complaints. I don't really notice much of a difference between models. The Conflict is just a touch smoother when reeling without any resistance, but you have to be actively trying to tell the difference. it's definitely not noticeable when you're fishing.


----------



## jojo

I ended up getting a Battle II 3000. Seems like a solid reel. Can't say much else until I use it for a while.


----------



## sunshine

I've killed a couple hundred pounds of offshore fish with a battle including a couple black fin tuna and the reel lived, but i was not comfortable with it on the larger fish.

That being said, depending on your application, I'd say buy a size larger than you think you need. If you are hard core and catch a lot of fish, drop some more coin


----------



## HogWild

My only experience is with my OLD green 710 and 704. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS

I have an old (like 30+ years old) Penn 720 loaded with 8# mono. I liked that reel. I should dust it off and start using it again. 

BTW, you know you and I are responding to a very old thread, right? LOL


----------



## Samsdad1

old threads die hard... I just upgraded my spinning reels to a 3500 slammer 3 and a 3500 spinfisher. I use these reels predominately for smallmouth in the james river in Virginia, but do plenty of surf casting in the outerbanks. So I wanted reels I could freshwater rinse and they would live more than a summer.


----------



## Bob9863

I used Penn reels in overhead for land bassed game fishing, Penn 330's to be exact.
They weren't the most sophisticated reels but damn they were hard battling reels that could take abuse like nothing else.


----------



## handyandy

LDUBS said:


> I have an old (like 30+ years old) Penn 720 loaded with 8# mono. I liked that reel. I should dust it off and start using it again.
> 
> BTW, you know you and I are responding to a very old thread, right? LOL



Hard to beat one of those old penns like that I have a 722 which is the same size and very similar just has ball bearing rather than a bushing. Tough old reel, it's a simple one to take apart, clean, relube and keep using it for another 30 plus years. There are some good reel break down and assembly tutorials on alan tani. I'm on there it's a great resource for repairing reels. I'll caution you it's addicting I use to only have about 5 reels to my name, but then got into fixing up old reels, well now I have more than I can count of old penn reels, dam quicks, some old daiwas, couple old shimanos.


----------



## handyandy

this makes for a great upgrade to the drag on your old 720 I put this drag setup in my 722 which uses the same spool drag is smooth as silk now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-carbon-drag-kit-SPINFISHER-712-713-720-722-712Z-713Z-720Z-722Z/121537058195?hash=item1c4c2c5593:g:8osAAOSws65TqcKT


----------



## LDUBS

handyandy said:


> this makes for a great upgrade to the drag on your old 720 I put this drag setup in my 722 which uses the same spool drag is smooth as silk now.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-carbon-drag-kit-SPINFISHER-712-713-720-722-712Z-713Z-720Z-722Z/121537058195?hash=item1c4c2c5593:g:8osAAOSws65TqcKT



Thanks for the info and I just bookmarked the Alantani.com site. I have some other very old reels, but for now I plan on bringing the Pen 720 back to life.


----------



## Butthead

Alantani is the man.

Even though this is old...
For Penn spinning reels, I'm currently using:
Clash 2500's
Conflict's in 1000, 2000, 2500, 4000, and 5000
In the past I've owned the Battle II's in 1000, 2000, 2500, 3000, and 5000. 
All are great reels and the only reason I upgraded is because I got all the Clash and Conflict reels for half price. It's tough to say no to a great deal when you're a certified tackle hoarder. :mrgreen:


----------



## ksnfme

You either love em or you hate em.


----------



## Shmelton

I just bought a Battle II in 3000 and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine

I have a bunch of old Penn reels for trolling. I got some from my dad that he had in the 1950s and 1960s. I have bought some at gun shows and garage sales. They all work and have plenty of capacity and a good drag. the can handle 200 yards of 15 lb test lead core, 150 yards of backing and long leaders and have room for more. they are most models like 207, 208, or 209.


----------

